# Antibiotics



## ajk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi

Alfie has been on antibiotics and finished his course on Tuesday this week. Does anyone know how long does he have to wait before he can have his booster?

Thanks


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Different vets have different rules. Arlo was on anti-biotics alot when he was younger, prob a week or two off them to make sure they are as healthy as possible and infection free. Hope Alfie is all better.


----------

